# Doesnt get much better!



## Smokey (Dec 28, 2008)

Man-O-Man!! 
Me, my guitar, my dog, and my front porch in the country.
Life is good.

........sorry about the "me" part


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 28, 2008)

That's a Money Maker!!!  Super shot Bro!! Perfect in all aspects
You knocked that one out of the park.
Get ready, Here it comes, Probably more than once,
Are you ready? 
















































SHUTTER FINGER SALUTE


----------



## chinquapin (Dec 28, 2008)

That's a wall hanger right there Smokey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Frame that bad boy!!!  I'm with the DR   

SHUTTER FINGER SALUTE


----------



## Hoss (Dec 28, 2008)

They've already said it Smokey.   That one went over the wall at the longest part of the ballpark.  Well done.

Hoss


----------



## tuffdawg (Dec 28, 2008)

Smokey, you have totally outdone yourself. You have reached that point of not being able to go any higher.  They dont get anymore perfect than that. 



CONGRATS!!!


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Dec 28, 2008)

Wow! This is just awesome Smokey!


----------



## JasonF (Dec 28, 2008)

I can't really add to what has already been said.
That is a fantastic image Smokey!  Nice job man!!
Please tell me your framin that one?


----------



## Hunter Haven (Dec 28, 2008)

Looks like a "cover" of a cd for a country music star!!!

Incredible shot


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 28, 2008)

Great shot!!  
That dog's thinking:  "_I've got to listen to *this* guy??!!  Ugg!!_"


----------



## Smokey (Dec 28, 2008)

Hunter Haven said:


> Looks like a "cover" of a cd for a country music star!!!
> 
> Incredible shot



COUNTRY MUSIC


----------



## Hunter Haven (Dec 28, 2008)

Well I hope you weren't expecting or wanting me to say rap artist!!!


----------



## Smokey (Dec 28, 2008)

Hunter Haven said:


> Well I hope you weren't expecting or wanting me to say rap artist!!!


----------



## 57bronco (Dec 28, 2008)

“Perfect”


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 28, 2008)

Hunter Haven said:


> Well I hope you weren't expecting or wanting me to say rap artist!!!



Smokey Smoke Doggie Dog!!!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Dec 28, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> Smokey Smoke Doggie Dog!!!


----------



## Smokey (Dec 28, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> Smokey Smoke Doggie Dog!!!



Fo-shizzle!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 28, 2008)

Shipity Bip Bopity Bop A Buttun Mushin Master with a Cowboy Top


----------



## Smokey (Dec 28, 2008)

Stylin' and pro-filin'
Give'n whut thay want'n

Take yo time it's gonna be a while
I do it country boy style

Pickin' at da guitarz string
Livin' dreamz is my thing

Home-doggy by side.
Horse's! thats how I glide.

Better not get in my grill
Dat dually Ford plays fo-real

Gots me a camera posse
Led by Notorius D-R-B

My baby's momma they call her Griz
Snap, Crackle , Pop and Golly-Gee Whiz

Peace Out

Word!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## leo (Dec 28, 2008)

Very nice work on this one Smokey


----------



## Hunter Haven (Dec 28, 2008)

ok, this thread is starting to scare me


----------



## JasonF (Dec 28, 2008)

Smokey said:


> Stylin' and pro-filin'
> Give'n whut thay want'n
> 
> Take yo time it's gonna be a while
> ...





Thats some good stuff right there!


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Dec 29, 2008)

AWESOME photo!!!!

The rapping... not so much    

Stick to shootin' the pics!!


----------



## Smokey (Dec 29, 2008)

Dixie Dawg said:


> AWESOME photo!!!!
> 
> The rapping... not so much
> 
> Stick to shootin' the pics!!


----------



## Slim1218 (Dec 29, 2008)

Great picture!

.. I don't know about everything else


----------



## tuffdawg (Dec 29, 2008)

Sweet Baby Jesus...................


----------



## Smokey (Dec 29, 2008)

leo said:


> Very nice work on this one Smokey



leo, I didn't know you were a fan of Rap


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 29, 2008)

Smokey said:


> leo, I didn't know you were a fan of Rap


----------



## Mel (Dec 29, 2008)

Man, what a great picture.  I'm jealous.  Its so peaceful and quiet up there.


----------



## Smokey (Dec 30, 2008)

Mel said:


> Man, what a great picture.  I'm jealous.  Its so peaceful and quiet up there.



Thanks Mel


----------



## Javelin (Dec 30, 2008)

WoW smokey,that is a totaly awsome picture,as for the country rap.......move over colt ford make room for Puff Smokey Smoke


----------



## believer (Dec 30, 2008)

Super pic Smokey, but I'm still on the fence about the rap thing. Could you post an audio clip to help out?


----------



## TXR (Dec 30, 2008)

Great shot.....did you set the timer and then go pose? or set up the camera and have someone push the trigger?  Either way great result and perfect touch with the pooch in the pic 

Tom

Oh...and as for the rap?  Think I may call it the Country Shutter......fo sheezie and do you call the dog the labrodizzle?  op2:

Sorry had to comment on the rap....actually i applaud you...couldnt have done that.  Rather impressed

Tom


----------



## Smokey (Dec 30, 2008)

TXR said:


> Great shot.....did you set the timer and then go pose? or set up the camera and have someone push the trigger?  Either way great result and perfect touch with the pooch in the pic
> 
> Tom



Timer and Tripod and about a dozen attempts to get one that I felt was right.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 30, 2008)

bro i been kind of in and out lately but i gotta agree you flat knocked that one out of the park !!!!   you certainly have my shutter finger salute sir !!!!


----------



## justme (Dec 31, 2008)

Simply Awesome!!


----------



## Smokey (Jan 1, 2009)

Y'all are gonna give me a complex or somethin'


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 5, 2009)

well it took me a little while to find this one Smokey  but MAN OH MAN that is nothin short of FINE   like a few other said that one is out of here and long gone GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 














You did make yourself look a little better then Rover's .......  Great job


----------



## Beanie24 (Jan 5, 2009)

WOW!
You've got talent Smokey,a great picture and a song to  go with it.


----------



## Smokey (Jan 5, 2009)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> well it took me a little while to find this one Smokey  but MAN OH MAN that is nothin short of FINE   like a few other said that one is out of here and long gone GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

